# Its cold!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've had to get my gas fire out again tonight, its so cold! Its been chilly over the last couple of days here. During the day its been fairly sunnyish, but the wind has been really nippy. It wasnt like this last May??!!!! And worse still, rain is forecast for the weekend and beyond! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

I just turned the heat on here. Brrr.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

so much for global warming!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It's alright here !


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Definitely chilly here.
On Sunday - terraza and toasting in the sun
On Tuesday - couple of snowflakes drifted down from the mountains
It's a true story folks!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo in two months it will be too hot to move....patience dear lady ... patience


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, smuggling raisins here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

So it's cold in them thar hills.....warm but overcast here.
Yesterday we drove up.....and up....to Olvera and forgot to apply sun protection, got burnt. Bue skies, hot sun.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

It is cold and windy here!


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Yep, smuggling raisins here.


I was going to ask you for clarification, but saved myself the embarassment by googling it!

We say "lights on high beam" here


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jockm said:


> I was going to ask you for clarification, but saved myself the embarassment by googling it!
> 
> We say "lights on high beam" here


so did I:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Smug grin here


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

jockm said:


> I was going to ask you for clarification, but saved myself the embarassment by googling it!
> 
> We say "lights on high beam" here


bwahahaha, I was going to ask as well. Thank goodness for Urban Dictionary.


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> so did I:clap2:




Es obvio que se mueve Tahlulah en circulos distintos 

(It's obvious T moves in different circles - BIG FAT WINK)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jockm said:


> Es obvio que se mueve Tahlulah en circulos distintos
> 
> (It's obvious T moves in different circles - BIG FAT WINK)




 It's the sarf east in me, innit. Usually we'd say "nosy ferrets" but you got my drift.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

"Chapel Hat Pegs" where I come from ( East Yorkshire).


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

:clap2: But what about the lads then??!


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

*Colder here in the UK*



jojo said:


> I've had to get my gas fire out again tonight, its so cold! Its been chilly over the last couple of days here. During the day its been fairly sunnyish, but the wind has been really nippy. It wasnt like this last May??!!!! And worse still, rain is forecast for the weekend and beyond!
> 
> Jo xxx


Think yourselves lucky, here the in UK it's 5 degrees during the day today.oh joy! xx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> :clap2: But what about the lads then??!


Brass Monkeys?


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

11c and cold and rainy......need some sun soon please !!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yup, effing freezing my nuts off here - the sound of two brass balls hitting the ground springs to mind...

It's one of sod's laws: every time I have to do some work on the car the weather turns cold, damp and miserable...


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> :clap2: But what about the lads then??!


In the geordie tongue:
"It's that caad ahve gorra tatt bag like a waalnut shell..............like"



Doggy


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

OK, I now know what smuggling raisins means. Luckily I didn't browse for pictures and just put the term in google, leading me to the Urban Dictionary. One of the joys of watching women's tennis (although obviously I only watch it for the sake of Justine Henin's backhand )


The weather is as unpredictable as my mood swings. Last weekend it was raining and storming incredibly hard, then it was just dry for a few days, then raining cats and dogs for several days until this morning it was nice and warm again with a crowded beach.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, a PS on the raisins... Talullah, you know the saying "pics or it didn´t happen"?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Owdoggy goes first with his walnuts!:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Remember this one?!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/26241-hot.html


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Remember this one?!
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/26241-hot.html



Theres no pleasing me is there LOL Its raining here this morning and forecast for most of the week. I've got my boots and jumpers out again! Oh to have those wonderful hot, balmy days and nights.....................

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Owdoggy goes first with his walnuts!:eyebrows::eyebrows:


Not possible now 'cos it's lovely & warm here ('bout 25ish)

At the risk of being too graphic......... Doggy's danglies are dangly



Doggy


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Read another one today, "cameltoe alert!". I browsed google to see what it means. Urban dictionary didn't have it, but the picture section of Google left little to the imagination  (or should I admit? )


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gerrit said:


> Read another one today, "cameltoe alert!". I browsed google to see what it means. Urban dictionary didn't have it, but the picture section of Google left little to the imagination  (or should I admit? )



I hate that expression. There was a comedy song a few years ago called "cameltoe". A corruption of a Beachboys song (cant remember the proper name). My older daughters thought it was hysterical

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

IN THE NAME OF EVERYTHING THAT IS HOLY, WHEN IS IT GOING TO WARM UP???????



Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> IN THE NAME OF EVERYTHING THAT IS HOLY, WHEN IS IT GOING TO WARM UP???????
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


it's reasonably warm here 23 degrees and sunny, a wee bit of breeze but comfortable


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> IN THE NAME OF EVERYTHING THAT IS HOLY, WHEN IS IT GOING TO WARM UP???????
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Breezy but still warm here in the unfashionable bit



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

:clap2: Finally dry and sunny here, so out soon cutting knee length grass LOL


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> :clap2: Finally dry and sunny here, so out soon cutting knee length grass LOL


Still rainy and cold here. I've got two weeks left here before I head back stateside for a bit. I was hoping to make it to the beach to burn myself a bit before I head back, but the weather here isn't cooperating!! Silly rainy northern Spain.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Lovely here, has been all week .


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Perhaps we should give it a rest...
Britons spend six months of their lives discussing weather - Yahoo! News UK
By the way, nice and warm in the sun here, but plenty of black clouds about too!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Perhaps we should give it a rest...



But the weather was partly why I came to Spain 

However this afternoon it brightened up and the wind dropped! I've even done a BBQ this evening!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You are all in the wrong place We have had summer for ages, the swimming pools have warmed up beautifully and the tans are coming on very nicely


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You are all in the wrong place We have had summer for ages, the swimming pools have warmed up beautifully and the tans are coming on very nicely


Thank you for sharing that Veronica...!!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> In the geordie tongue:
> "It's that caad ahve gorra tatt bag like a waalnut shell..............like"
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least its warm enough to hitch up yer breeks n gan plodgin Doggy.

For those still complaining about the weather,its interesting to note that according to the Spanish Met Office,April was much warmer than average and rainfall was below average.

Hmm,didn't seem like that to me.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Still no raisin pictures?


----------

